# Fehlermeldung unterdrücken



## the_skywalker (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

  ich habe folgenden Code:

```
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("a:\\"
 					+ dateiname + ".sql"));
```
 
 Wie zu sehen ist, greife ich direkt auf die Diskette zu. Befindet sich allerdings keine Diskette im Diskettenlaufwerk, behandle ich den Fehler mit FileNotFoundException. Das funktioniert auch wunderbar, dich bevor die Exception erkannt wird, kommt eine andere Fehlermeldung, welche direkt vom java oder Betriebssystem erzeugt wird (sh. Anhang).
  Kann ich solche Fehlermeldungen unterdrücken
  Wenn ja, wie?
  Es ist nämlich echt blöd, jedes mal werden mir dan zwei Fehlermeldungen (die von java und meine eigene) gezeigt.

  Ciao
  Stefan


----------



## schnuffie (8. Juni 2005)

Probier's mal mit myFile.canRead(), wenn das false liefert, dann den Aufruf nicht versuchen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Das geht mit Java IMHO nicht.

gruß Tom


----------

